# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  First Post

## Viskozki

Been lurking here for a while, recently decided to become a full member. Found decent sources for a fair bit of knowledge, that has helped me in my career.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Viskozki, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## FlameRetired

Welcome. Glad to have you here.  :Smilie:

----------


## Viskozki

Unsure why I'm unable to post new question threads?

----------


## FlameRetired

Click on Forum > Select the sub forum you thing appropriate > click Post New Thread.

Did that help?

----------


## Viskozki

No, getting an error that says I'm not allowed to post images or links because I haven't posted yet, Wasn't posting a link or anything as part of the question I was trying to post. Able to reply to posts, just unable to create my own threads.
Rebuilt what I wanted to ask and it works now so, not a pressing issue just unsure how to go about resolving this before I need to post a new thread again.

----------


## FlameRetired

Originally you indicated posting a new _thread_. Now it's _links_ and _images_.

That's a different issue.

You are not permitted to post links until you have posted at least 10 times. As for images there are no restrictions that I am aware of.

BTW: For future references please start new _threads_ of this nature in a relevant sub forum. This sub forum is for introductions.

Thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## Viskozki

You didn't _read_ what I *posted*.

I'm *UNABLE* to post new threads. It *RETURNS* the _image_ and _link_ error.

BTW: For future reference please don't be condescending when you don't _read_ the posts you're replying to.

Thanks.  :Smilie: 

"No, getting an error that says I'm not allowed to post images or links because I haven't posted yet, Wasn't posting a link or anything as part of the question I was trying to post"

----------


## FlameRetired

I fail to read anything condescending in any of what I posted. As a new member I tried to clarify some terms with my understanding of your questions.

This is what I read first.




> Unsure why I'm unable to post new question threads?



This is what I read next.




> No, getting an error that says *I'm not allowed to post images or links* because I haven't posted yet, Wasn't posting a link or anything as part of the question I was trying to post. Able to reply to posts, just unable to create my own threads.
> Rebuilt what I wanted to ask and it works now so, not a pressing issue just unsure how to go about resolving this before I need to post a new thread again.



Which led me to believe you might be trying to post links in your thread starting attempts.
You would get such a message for posting links before the 10 post minimum. That's what I understood was happening there.

----------


## Viskozki

What you decided not to read.

"Wasn't posting a link or anything as part of the question I was trying to post."

What you decided to do next.

"[I.][/I.][I.][/I.][I.][/I.]"
"BTW: From now on do what you just said you couldn't"
" :Smilie: "

----------


## FlameRetired

OK.

I understand better, and you are of course correct. I didn't read thoroughly. My apologies.  :Frown: 

This is a new one on me.

Let me see if we can get help on this from Admin or some senior Moderators.

----------


## FDibbins

Just to make sure I understand the problem here  :Wink:  - 
You tried to post a NEW thread
You did not include any links or pics
You got a message saying you were not allowed to post.

If that is correct, could you please try and start a very simple thread (no questions, just some text and my name).  Then post back here and let me know the outcome please - and also TRY and send me a PM to advise of the outcome)?

Dave, in case I dont see this thread later, please check again for me and PM me a reminder?

Thanks to you both  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

Will do Ford.

Thanks for looking into this.  :Smilie:

----------

